# Leaders



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I'm going to make my own leaders this year and wanted the experts opinions. I'm considering either 80# fluorocarbon or just go with 7 strand wire. The wire is cheaper but do you think the fc would result in more strikes due to the low visibility? Would it hold up OK? I like 3' leaders. Any opinions/experience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been making and using my own fluorocarbon leaders for 2 yrs now. I think they work great. Never had a problem with a fish biting through the leader and very seldom have had to change leaders because of nicks or abrasions. I believe, but have no way to be sure, that the low visibility of the fluorocarbon increases the number of strikes.
I use 60# Vanish leader material, about 4 ft long for trolling and 12-16 in for casting. I also use the double barrell sleeves, I don't really know if they are any better than the single tube sleeves, but they have worked well for me.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you elaborate on the double barrell sleeves? I'm not sure I know what you are talking about. Also, what knot do use with Vanish? I have alot of breakage with that stuff, I'm sure I'm doing something wrong but just not sure what.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't tie knots with the Vanish. I use a crimper, and that requires using sleeves that can be crimped to hold the ends of the line in place.

Here's a link that shows climping tools & sleeves:
http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/terminal_tackle/lc_mason.html

And here's a link that shows different types of climping techniques:
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/crimp_techniques.html

Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yep, i was gonna say check out leadertec. it is excellent. ive been using 70 lb flouro with double barrel crimps as described at the leadertec site. no problems yet or breakage. biggest fish is only a 37" on flouro but i like the flexibility it has for casting..it seems to disappear pretty quick in the water,couldnt say for sure if it helps but makes sense to me in clear water..


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi ya'll. Always looking to learn more about muskie fishing and hopefully somebody can learn from my mistakes and occasional success. I used FC for the first time all last year. I've caught enough fish on them with no failures to be sold on the concept. I still have the same three leaders on my rods that I started with (they look great) but plan on replacing them for the upcoming year. I also use double-sleeves, 100lb. Seaguar for casting. I don't troll, but I think 80lb. for trolling would work great. I can't say if the visibility helps either. I tried tying knots with 80lb and didn't like the way they looked. If I can offer some advice on using crimps, it would be to burn the tag end for an extra precaution before crimping; make sure you buy the right sized crimps and don't skimp on crimping pliers. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

MadMac said:


> Thanks for your input guys.


If you want to get together and split the cost we could tie up a bunch that would last all season and probably make a few extra.

I live in Akron


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

It sounds like fc is the prefered method. has anyone ever used the knotable bite wire. It comes in several sizes and flexable enough to tie knots with?.. I use to use plastic coated aircraft cable in very thin diameter with a haywire twist and then melt the plastic slightly to adhear the twist. This was back in the day before fc and the knotable wire. S


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I used 60 lb test flouro for both pike this past summer, and it worked great......I tied my own knots, but I plan on using Triton's crimping technique from now on......although I haven't had any issues in the past, tying knots with this stuff is a real chore! The guys ocean fishing in the ultra-clear bays swear by flourocarbon leaders.....if anything, it increases my confidence, and I've never had a fish bite me off with it.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I use both flouro and 7 strand...with crimped barrels on both. I've seen tied 7 strand but couldn't get any knots that I'd have confidence in. I have had flouro nicked up pretty good casting the timber in CC and have had one 7-strand break during a violent cast/reel spool malfunction (professional overrun). But that leader had caught several fish in the days leading up to it so I don't think the original crimp caused the failure. Either works good, I can't think of any time in the last 2 years where Caesar Creek's water was clear enough to warrant using flouro for that reason but it is nice to not have it kink up like 7-strand tends to do if you get hung a few times. Good luck this year.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I think I'll get a spool of the fluorocarbon and try some with the double barrels. I usually fish West Branch and it's never really clear enough to warrant it but if it makes a difference just once it will be worth it.

Coot, thanks for the offer but I am pretty space limited and don't want more than a couple spares ready to go at one time.


----------

